
Ask HN: What's Your Writing Stack? - bpdivito
With more time for writing, curious what people are using to <i>capture</i> thoughts&#x2F;ideas (e.g. Notes, Roam Research, Evernote), <i>author</i> their work (e.g. Pages, Word, markdown editor), and <i>publish</i> it (e.g self-hosted blog, Medium, email newsletter).<p>I&#x27;ve been using a combination of native OS apps and academic&#x2F;enterprise like software and haven&#x27;t found something that really resonates with me yet for capturing ideas and authoring content. Which leaves me having to bounce between at least two applications. There seems like quite a bit of overhead to make Roam usable, and the reviews look good, so maybe it&#x27;s worth a deeper dive?<p>As far as publishing, not quite there yet, and I&#x27;d like to keep things fully-owned. So not really looking at Substack, Medium, and the like. Not opposed to building a custom frontend on top of online docs like Google Docs or Airtable either. WordPress is still in the running too.<p>So HN, what&#x27;s your writing stack look like?
======
dvtrn
I write on a 2020 iPad Pro with iA Writer which allows me to save to
WorkingCopy, which I use to publish up to a Git powered Jekyll blog. It's
decent enough that I haven't bothered looking for a better flow, but I
absolutely love writing on the iPad and typing on the magic keyboard.

------
theschmed
I write markdown in VSCode, for now I still publish as *.md files in Github
repos and link to it from my blog and Twitter. That seemed the simplest way to
maintain ownership of the content itself, but meet readers where they are.

------
tmaly
I use a leather bound notebook and a nice pen. I really like the low tech feel
of pen on paper.

